# Die grinder



## Marty (Aug 16, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used a die grinder with a diamond blade to cut cast iron waste pipe and if it was succesful. Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

